# Friends buck



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

My friend Shawn (Many Eyes on OGF) moved to Missouri last year and just sent me pictures of this nice buck he just got. Thought I would share them with you guys. Congrats Shawn on a great buck!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

That is a gorgeous buck. Thanks for sharing


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats to your friend shawn. that is a hoss for sure. deer of a lifetime for most hunters.
sherman


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks John for posting the pics, here are a couple trail came pic of him a couple days before I shot him!! This is the first buck a rattled in. Shot him about 8:30am, green scored him about 147 - 17.5 inside spread. He is 13 points with 2 points being 3/4 long. He is my second biggest buck I've killed!!


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Here is a pic of my buddys 11 year old with her buck this past youth season.


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Here is a pic of mine and my buddy's buck together


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Some very nice bucks.
Congrats to all...especially that youngin.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Some very nice bucks.
> Congrats to all...especially that youngin.


 yeah for her to get such a buck at her age she has something to shoot for.
sherman


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Fine bucks. Seeing a child with a gun positioned in that manner is very unsettling to me.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

crittergitter said:


> Fine bucks. Seeing a child with a gun positioned in that manner is very unsettling to me.


yeah I have to agree. there is no such thing as a safe gun. that's a bad habit to get in even if the gun is unloaded. there are a bunch of people killed with guns that was thought to be unloaded.

I lost a beautiful 14 yr old niece to a empty gun. a kid thought my nephew had unloaded my brothers 357 mag. he picked up the gun and called her name. when she looked at him he pulled the trigger and shot her. they worked on her for over 3 hrs but lost her. I still miss her so much.
sherman


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Many Eyes said:


> Here is a pic of my buddys 11 year old with her buck this past youth season.
> View attachment 224042


Nice! Just curious but was this in Ohio? What kind of firearm? Looks like an AR..


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

As stated in the OP it was taken in Missouri


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

My bad. Lol. I knew something wasn't adding up.


----------

